# Problème iPhone avec Gmail



## Winner97 (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

Depuis hier j'ai un problème avec mon iPhone et mon compte Gmail. Auparavant, tout fonctionnait très bien. Puis je me suis créé une deuxième adresse Gmail que j'ai ensuite ajouté sur mon iPhone (et mon mac). Depuis, impossible de relever le courrier sur l'un des deux comptes. J'ai donc supprimer ces comptes pour ensuite les ré-ajouter mais lors de l'ajout, cela ne fonctionne pas. Le problème est exactement le même sur mon Mac. Cependant, la consultation de mes mails sur internet fonctionne très bien.
Je pensais à utiliser l'apps Gmail, mais je ne trouve pas comment ajouter un deuxième compte.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

Le mieux c'est de nommer les comptes @Gmail différemment 

1 - Gmail 1 (avec son adresse mail respective)
2 - Gmail 2 (avec son adresse mail respective)

de façon identique sur les deux machines :> http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/probleme-mail-gmail-1199815.html#post12385028


----------



## Winner97 (5 Septembre 2012)

C'est bon, j'ai trouvé la solution. Le problème venait de la vérification à deux étapes que je viens d'activer (ce que je conseil à tout le monde de faire pour des questions de sécurité !) sur les deux comptes en même temps.
Tout est expliqué ici: http://support.google.com/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&ctx=ch_b/0/SmsAuthConfig&answer=185833

Merci à ceux qui m'ont aidé !


----------

